# What is the best lovestory or romance novel you have ever read?



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

Most people specially women are often fond of reading novels based on some type of love story or romance theme. The thing that mostly matters to me about these stories are the way they are written and the way literature is weaved into perfect proportion of reality and fiction .So that when we start reading the story we feel connected to it at some level .The language and emotions of characters are acceptable as normal yet they touch your heart ,.At some level they inspire you and make us realize that yes life is like this and its beautiful...........
While i do confess that some writers for the sake of selling their literary works write such craps and unacceptable scenarios and contents that though it makes high sales in market but for a true fan of literature it would be a insult to call such novels as a part of literature. 
So what are the best books or novels you guys think in your opinion could be included as a part of true literature ,? your suggestions will help me in finding some great literary works as I,m too fond of reading good literature :happy:.............


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Romeo and Juliet. A true classic all around. That's the only love story I've read though.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

The Sirens of Titan. roud:


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Dracula


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

A Farewell to Arms
Anna Karenina (is this considered a love story?)

It just popped into my mind that the lead woman characters in both novels died at the end.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I loved Jane Eyre, The Thorn Birds, Rebecca, and Lady Chatterley's Lover.

If you want a read similar to Gone With the Wind (overrated, in my opinion, due to the film), try Forever Amber, by Kathleen Winsor. Set in Restoration England, it's a classic example of why men don't marry their mistresses. You'd think it was a romance novel from the cover, but it's much more complicated than "just" a romance.


----------



## Little Light (Dec 2, 2012)

The Other Boylen Girl ... I'm not sure if it really is romance than historical fiction, but it has love in it ... so ...


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

Gone with the wind...the book is simply G-U-U-D!


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

There are 3 visual novels that I love. I can't really choose between them either. I'm certain that there are some I like more, but I've been awake for almost 24 hours now and I can't think straight.

Yume Miru Kusuri








Katawa Shoujo








Saya no Uta


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Romeo and Juliet. A true classic all around. That's the only love story I've read though.


Not a good one at that... To me it proves that young teens can be irrational when thrown in a tough situation. And though everyone knows the ending, getting to that point was comical. Not Shakespeare's best work at all.


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

Just glad no one has said Twilight yet.


----------



## jzgroth (Dec 20, 2012)

Aubbs said:


> Just glad no one has said Twilight yet.


Twilight


----------



## jzgroth (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm totally kidding though. I love The Unbearable Lightness of Being by Milan Kundera. I feel it deals with love in a real and interesting way.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I was gonna say twilight jokingly, but now Im gonna say 50 shades of grey, even though the characters didnt actually have nothing else going on but a sexual relationship. Joking again. I dont know, but i once saw this samurai film that was based on a book that had a really good romance in it. I think that that is my favourite.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Elizabeth Bennet and Fitzwilliam Darcy (_Pride and Prejudice)_

Peter and Wendy (_Peter Pan)_


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Noughts and Crosses- Malorie Blackman

The Shadow in the North= Phillip Pullman

... both beautiful and tragic


----------



## jinjaNinja (Dec 31, 2012)

The only romance I've ever read and liked was Much Ado about Nothing. Light, clever, and funny characters. I hope to find the Benedict to my Beatrice <3


----------



## Aislinn (Jan 21, 2013)

"Getting the Girl" by Markus Zusak and "Star Girl" by Jerry Spinelli. Well-written and contain romance as a mere subplot.


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

A great romance novel is Pride and Prejudice but the best is Pride and Prejudice and Zombies ^v^


----------



## _eric_ (Jan 4, 2013)

I really need to read some more romance books, but since I have sooo many other books to catch up on right now, who knows when that will happen haha. Of the few I've read so far, these two are my favorites.


----------

